# Need moving company from America to Canada



## kbeck (Mar 30, 2008)

I am moving from Atlanta, Georgia to Vancouver, BC Any advice? I am really only moving boxes, but I still need a moving company.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Would it not be far cheaper to rent a 'U-haul' if you only have boxes ?


----------



## kdixon (Jan 27, 2008)

I've made the move from Manitoba to Arizona, and then Arizona to Alberta. We used uhaul both times. It is far less expensive than any moving company. Also some companies won't cross the border.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want a mover to handle your boxes, check the phone book for moving companies that specifically state that they do international moving. This is at least some indication that they can and will handle the customs clearance for you.

If you have any contacts at a large international company in the area, see if you can find out who they use for company relocations. Otherwise, you're kind of stuck having to evaluate them yourself. Get at least two or three estimates before you decide - and ask about insurance and customs clearance specifically to make sure the companies you are talking to can meet your needs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*moving to canada*



Bevdeforges said:


> If you want a mover to handle your boxes, check the phone book for moving companies that specifically state that they do international moving. This is at least some indication that they can and will handle the customs clearance for you.
> 
> If you have any contacts at a large international company in the area, see if you can find out who they use for company relocations. Otherwise, you're kind of stuck having to evaluate them yourself. Get at least two or three estimates before you decide - and ask about insurance and customs clearance specifically to make sure the companies you are talking to can meet your needs.
> Cheers,
> Bev


 And so ? U-haul seems popular !! What's the problerm ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The only thing with U-Haul is that then you have to handle your own Customs clearance (not to mention doing all the work yourself <g>). I don't know how picky Canada is on customs for arriving Americans, but if the company is paying for the move, leave the paperwork to the movers, who are supposed to know how to handle it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm Canadian and always though Canada was part of America... North America anyways...  We just moved to the UK from Canada and used Echo Trans World... it was a nightmare. Our things took 12 weeks to get here instead of the 4-6 mentionned in our contract. Some items were damaged (foosball table, frames, bookcase) and when we complained to them they never got back to us. I wouldn't recommend this company to anyone.

Good luck,

Cindy


----------



## webster (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Cindy, I live in canada. I have a few questions about oving to the UK. Can I email you offline?





cbelanger82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Canadian and always though Canada was part of America... North America anyways...  We just moved to the UK from Canada and used Echo Trans World... it was a nightmare. Our things took 12 weeks to get here instead of the 4-6 mentionned in our contract. Some items were damaged (foosball table, frames, bookcase) and when we complained to them they never got back to us. I wouldn't recommend this company to anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Webster, 

You sure can. I'll help you if I can. My email address is [email protected]

Cheers, 

Cindy


----------



## pkfinn (Oct 8, 2008)

*Moving Recommendations*



kbeck said:


> I am moving from Atlanta, Georgia to Vancouver, BC Any advice? I am really only moving boxes, but I still need a moving company.


I just completed the move from Chicago to Toronto. One recommendation about movers: consider hiring a CANADIAN mover to come to you in the States and bring your things to Canada. I did the opposite. I went with a U.S. company called Broadway Express--similar to a U-Haul (U-Pack, They Drive)...and Broadway Express does service Canada. However, once I arrived here, I realized I could have hired a local company to come to me in Chicago and then have my things brought to Toronto. Something to consider---they will be able to navigate Customs. 

I have no affiliation with them, but I hired a Canadian company called Tender Touch to unload the truck I had hired from the States, once I arrived in Toronto....and they told me they could have come to me and brought me here and that made a great deal of sense.

Get ready for cost.....it was an expensive move.


----------



## larrya7711 (Dec 8, 2008)

While I can't recommend a specific company because I haven't moved yet, Imove.com helped me find moving companies, so I would recommend it as a good resource to folks with an upcoming move!

Larry


----------



## emfab (Jul 2, 2009)

*Looking for a mover*

Larry,

Which company did you end up using? How did it go, how heavy was your shipment and what did it cost?? What happens at the border?


----------



## devdally (May 10, 2010)

*moving*

A friend told me it was better to get box kits in Alberta or kits in Calgary then go for u-haul. Better yet, get those huge utility boxes FOR FREE at groceries or home depots. She dint mention anything though regarding policies when using u-haul


----------

